# Serostim 8.8 mg dosing question



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, So Ive just picked up 2 boxes of Serono serostim 8.8mg hgh, I know and trust my source so they are legit for sure.

The come in boxes of 6 x 8.8mg viles, 8.8mg is approximately 26.4 iu.

My question is if I want to have 1 iu at a time after my peptides how many ticks will it be on a standard insulin needle if i mix it with 2 ml of bac water.

I think I have worked it out at 7 iu on a standard insulin pin = 1 iu if mixed with 2 ml of water.

One other thing i have got 10 x 2ml sterile water bottles made by serono to mix the hgh in but I think I would be right in saying im best using my bac water

as on the boxes it says use immediately once mixed with sterile water.

I think I have answered both my questions but would just like someone to confirm please


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bump for confirmation


----------



## Wrightstuff (Apr 30, 2012)

From what ive heard its fine up to 72 hours with sterile water. any chance of a pic of your serostim, my friend has got some and unsure if its legit


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes matei know its 72 hrs with sterile water but ill only be taking it at 2iu ed so its going to last over 2 weeks once mixed which is why i will use bac water.

I will try and get a pic up now if i can


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

From what ive heard its fine up to 72 hours with sterile water. any chance of a pic of your serostim, my friend has got some and unsure if its legit



3 x small boxes of 2 viles in each big box


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bump !!


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

2 weeks with bac should be fine. Always clean the stopper well though.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fake


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its definitly legit, i know some lads that have used the same batch plus its of the sorce ive been using for over 15 years now.

So anyone any idea on the dosing then, how do i get 1 iu out of 2ml bac water?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump again as I still need to confirm I have the dosage right


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

one last bump so if anyone knows


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Cra16 said:


> Fake


Makes you think its fake


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

If you mix 1x8.8 mg bottle of serono with 1.3 ml of bac water.1 click or .10 in the insulin pin = 2 ius


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

loudspeaker said:


> If you mix 1x8.8 mg bottle of serono with 1.3 ml of bac water.1 click or .10 in the insulin pin = 2 ius


I put 2ml in and am taking 15iu out on the slin pin, I worked that out arround 2iu? is that right?....roughly.

ps its working realy well so far so the gh is defo good stuff


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

google peptide calculator mate, its easy to work out your dose


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> google peptide calculator mate, its easy to work out your dose


daft question but would it be the same for hgh, im guessing yes as 8.8mg is 8.8mg no matter what.

al av a looksy


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

couldnt figure the calculater out for iu's lol thats why Im a PT and not working behind a desk lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ill check after work mate if u still aint sorted it by tonight


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> ill check after work mate if u still aint sorted it by tonight


Yeh please mate, i know im somewhere near by adding 2ml to 8.8 and taking 15iu out to get 2iu but it would be nice to know for sure


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Is the powder in the vial loose or in a puck? Loose = fake


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Is the powder in the vial loose or in a puck? Loose = fake


I think its in a puck avnt realy checked as I know and trust my sorce, i can definatly feel it working anyway its good stuff


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats not far out.but if you look closely at the 8.8mg bottle its says dilute with .05 to 1ml of water.don,t know the reason why.thats why it's best to stick to 1.3ml formular. with .10 on the orange insulin pin to get a 2iu dose.

The total of all 6 x 8.8 mg bottles made up gives you 158.4 ius.

how much you use is up to you. 2ius per day will last about 11 weeks.

2 to 4 in an andrenic state will give you good results, it is very good gear.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

loudspeaker said:


> Thats not far out.but if you look closely at the 8.8mg bottle its says dilute with .05 to 1ml of water.don,t know the reason why.thats why it's best to stick to 1.3ml formular. with .10 on the orange insulin pin to get a 2iu dose.
> 
> The total of all 6 x 8.8 mg bottles made up gives you 158.4 ius.
> 
> ...


I use 2 iu 2 x each day 10 mins after morning and night time ghrp 129 and ipamorellin, so far so good, a 8.8ml bottle lasts roughly 1 week as im going now


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I use 2 iu 2 x each day 10 mins after morning and night time ghrp 129 and ipamorellin, so far so good, a 8.8ml bottle lasts roughly 1 week as im going now


Your might be be putting just in over 2 ius per shot if its only lasting 8 weeks.but its so hard drawing .0mls to excact amount.if your happy with the results carry on.but as you know dosing heavy gets exspensive, i know some top pros have used up to 14 ius per day!


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I use 2 iu 2 x each day 10 mins after morning and night time ghrp 129 and ipamorellin, so far so good, a 8.8ml bottle lasts roughly 1 week as im going now


Hi ignore my last post 2 ius per day will last 11.3 weeks,sorry i miss read your post.


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Is the powder in the vial loose or in a puck? Loose = fake


Not true in this case,go on to the rockford inc serono website fish around until you you find the clinical trials and dosing parafanailier of serostim/somatropin, it clearly says mix freeze dried powder with dilutent.been through the leaflets with a fine tooth comb everything is the same.the pics El Toro posted are exactly the same as mine.just 3 weeks into this stuff and you boy know it ain't fake.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

loudspeaker said:


> Not true in this case,go on to the rockford inc serono website fish around until you you find the clinical trials and dosing parafanailier of serostim/somatropin, it clearly says mix freeze dried powder with dilutent.been through the leaflets with a fine tooth comb everything is the same.the pics El Toro posted are exactly the same as mine.just 3 weeks into this stuff and you boy know it ain't fake.


I checked mine after the last comment and mine is a fine powder, it is definatly working though


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Got told these where fake!!! far to cheap to be genuine pharma, spent loads of time researching and found that packaging or something was wrong or old.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

topdog said:


> Got told these where fake!!! far to cheap to be genuine pharma, spent loads of time researching and found that packaging or something was wrong or old.


I dunno mate but I trust my sorce, been using him for 18 years now and he knows his stuff, Its defo HGH do doubts there but not as strong as the simplex I remembered taking arround 10 years ago


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

How many vial does yours have in a box? 3 bozx of 2.. 6 vials in total

Read the official serono website.. http://www.serostim.com/Files/PDFs/Patient_Guide.pdf

Package of 4 vials..........

SOrry guys, these are fake

The QTY available and the price they are going for says it all. Real Pharma gh is far more limited in supply and fetches a much higher price


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

one of my sources is offering this aswell and i think they are real


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Legit pharma GH is pretty difficult to come accross..

The UK is FLOODED with these seronos and they are far cheaper than any other pharma gh..

Serono website states that they come 4 vials in a box with the water..

Guys, these are fake/copies ie not a LEGIT pharma product


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my source has sold out of this already within days of getting it so it must be popular!! me personally id get 200ius of hygertropin and just bang in 4ius a day


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

If u recon 8.8mg or 26.4iu with 2ml bw

uv got 26.4iu per 2ml. In an orange slin pin there is 0.5ml or 50 units when fully loaded. Divide 26.4 by 4 as there are 4x0.5ml in 2 ml. So each fully loaded pin contains 6.6 iu of serostim. Half loaded pin contains 3.3iu which would be 25 units. So 15 units would be just about bang on 2iu.

Clear as mud!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all over the UK


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Just to add to the dosing question. There's a couple of lads i know on serostim. Taking similar dosing to el torro and it's working v well. I've just got some. Def kosher gear. 6 vials in a white/blue box. White powder inside vials. Dogs bollocks!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

i used these a few month ago at 2iu a night,gave me real bad insomnia,i had to stop taking it,still got a load in my fridge,it will be goimg cheap.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infocus said:


> If u recon 8.8mg or 26.4iu with 2ml bw
> 
> uv got 26.4iu per 2ml. In an orange slin pin there is 0.5ml or 50 units when fully loaded. Divide 26.4 by 4 as there are 4x0.5ml in 2 ml. So each fully loaded pin contains 6.6 iu of serostim. Half loaded pin contains 3.3iu which would be 25 units. So 15 units would be just about bang on 2iu.
> 
> Clear as mud!


Thanks mate so i had a lucky guess lol, 2iu morning and night ten mins after peptides workes a treat for me.

fake or not fake its defo hgh and its working so ill keep getting it in


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

E



Baywatch said:


> Legit pharma GH is pretty difficult to come accross..
> 
> The UK is FLOODED with these seronos and they are far cheaper than any other pharma gh..
> 
> ...


Even the leaflet in my box of 6 says 8.8mg vials come in box of 4 vials but the leaflet is dated september 2007 the same date as the websites, packaging changes all the time without websites catching up, their website is 5 years out of date.the product code for the 4 vial box is according to the leaflet NDC 44087-0088-4.The product code on the 6 vial box is NDC 44087-0006-7 CH.

Ive been using my source for over twenty years he's a friend and he would never lose his street cred. selling fakes.i questioned him about and he said it was legit and offered refund if i wasn't happy, his word is good enough for me,if your going to fake it it's a bit obvious giving you 6 vials when leaflet says you should only have 4! and mine did come with bac water

Anyway the proof is in the pudding and this stuff is ripping me to shreads.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> my source has sold out of this already within days of getting it so it must be popular!! me personally id get 200ius of hygertropin and just bang in 4ius a day


Im with you hyge's all the time!!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

pm me when u do lol



shotgun said:


> i used these a few month ago at 2iu a night,gave me real bad insomnia,i had to stop taking it,still got a load in my fridge,it will be goimg cheap.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

This is really handy

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update and eat my words after doing alot of reaserch on dats "american"site the numbers on my box do not mach whats in the box.

it should be 440870088-4 but the nr i have is for 6mg.

I still stand by the fact it has hgh in the product but ever so sceptical to if its pharma.

Iv asked my sorce to try find me simplex or omnitrope to be on the safe side and ill pass these on if he can

EDIT:: this was the reply I got of one of the members on Dats site.

The NDC number on the box doesn't match what is purported; the code is for a package of 7 vials containing 6 mg each of serostim. The NDC number on your box should be 44087-0088-4 to match what is labeled.


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just to update and eat my words after doing alot of reaserch on dats "american"site the numbers on my box do not mach whats in the box.
> 
> it should be 440870088-4 but the nr i have is for 6mg.
> 
> ...


That information is found on the leaflet which comes in the box in how is supplied and as previously posted is 5 years old, but on the box CH is added to the NDC number.could be packaging and distribution has changed, no need to issue new info leaflets for just that until they run out,found that sort of thing on plenty of my prescription labels in the past,their website says they only do 8.8 mg vials in box of 4,but it is 5 years out of date,the only way to put this to bed is to contact serono USA and find out if they now distribute 8.8 mg vials in boxes of 6. as you say it's def. working


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

loudspeaker said:


> That information is found on the leaflet in how is supplied and as previously posted is 7 years old, but on the box CH is added to the NDC number.could be packaging and distribution has changed, no need to issue new info leaflets for just that until they run out, as you say it's def. working


Yeh it does seem to be working and i know my sorce would not intentially scam me, Iv pm'sd pscarb to pop over to the thread and have a look as it would be nice to clear up the subject once and for all for everyone.

I had another eply over on dats saying he knows someone who gets it on script direct from soreno and his comes in a puk.

theres a few threads on here and none realy come to any conclusion so it would be nice to find out for sure, I dont mind paying the extra money if i know its all legit and would realy like to get hold of some simplex or omnitrope ect


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Yeh it does seem to be working and i know my sorce would not intentially scam me, Iv pm'sd pscarb to pop over to the thread and have a look as it would be nice to clear up the subject once and for all for everyone.
> 
> I had another eply over on dats saying he knows someone who gets it on script direct from soreno and his comes in a puk.
> 
> theres a few threads on here and none realy come to any conclusion so it would be nice to find out for sure, I dont mind paying the extra money if i know its all legit and would realy like to get hold of some simplex or omnitrope ect


I asked pscarb myself when I was offered it!! I can get simplexx and 45iu costs more than serostim.


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Could be fake, could b kosher. I'm a photographer, so I work v closely with graphic artists and printers. To produce the kind of packaging that I have in my possession would cost an absolute fortune. The box is a combination of gloss and matt. I've spoken to a few printers and they say it's pretty costly to produce snide packaging of that quality. I am convinced it's genuine. I'll post some pics in next few days. I've seen fake gear over last twenty years and I'm convinced the serono hgh I've got is spot on. Unless I'm a complete and utter numpty!


----------



## loudspeaker (Jul 19, 2012)

infocus said:


> Could be fake, could b kosher. I'm a photographer, so I work v closely with graphic artists and printers. To produce the kind of packaging that I have in my possession would cost an absolute fortune. The box is a combination of gloss and matt. I've spoken to a few printers and they say it's pretty costly to produce snide packaging of that quality. I am convinced it's genuine. I'll post some pics in next few days. I've seen fake gear over last twenty years and I'm convinced the serono hgh I've got is spot on. Unless I'm a complete and utter numpty!


 That is another thing that don't make sense,why go to all the trouble and expense of the packaging which is very very professional.and leave a leaflet inside saying 8.8 mg vials come in four in a box,when you have 6.

As i said before the leaflet is dated Sept.2007.


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

NDC 44087-0006-7 is the product code on the box I have. If u look again at the leaflet inside the above code is also the code for 7 vials. Its quite possible there's some copy mistakes on the leaflet itself. Either that or everyone is pinning an absolute "GENUINE FAKE" product that works v v well. Happy days!


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Pics of serono hgh


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen this around and was offered it at one point but did not need on GH at the time, there are some fakes around but not a great amount (market not flooded with them) these look the real deal but I am a big believer in personnel experience, if you are seeing and feeling results then they are genuine mate.....


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I have seen this around and was offered it at one point but did not need on GH at the time, there are some fakes around but not a great amount (market not flooded with them) these look the real deal but I am a big believer in personnel experience, if you are seeing and feeling results then they are genuine mate.....


Cheers buddy, that's my opinion too.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Best way is to email the company, I can get simplexx easy enough but costs far more than serostim,


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

SuperOz91 said:


> Hi guys, what's the consensus on these now ? My source has the exact same product that infocus put pics up of, including the same code on the side. El torro and the other guys who have been using it for a while, how have you found it ? Any feedback would be appreciated, cheers !


I went through two boxes and although i did feel like there was something in it, on hind site i wish I would of stuck to my usual hygetropin as I get better results rom that


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys just bumping this thread and updating what i thought of my two boxes, i felt they did have hgh in but i dont believe they was original pharma from the reaserch ive done.

Since then ive come across what i believe the

Origional pharma serostim, also priced

More like pharma and looks totaly different, from what ive read on the US forums this looks legit, its coming strait from the US and these ate the pics if anyone can confirm..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

topdog said:


> Got told these where fake!!! far to cheap to be genuine pharma, spent loads of time researching and found that packaging or something was wrong or old.


hey mate bumping an old thread for new pics, what do you think of these


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> How many vial does yours have in a box? 3 bozx of 2.. 6 vials in total
> 
> Read the official serono website.. http://www.serostim.com/Files/PDFs/Patient_Guide.pdf
> 
> ...


also bumping for new info if you can shed any light


----------

